# Another first



## 2Mac (Jan 17, 2021)

So as I was smoking cheese for the first time I decided today was the day to Sous Vide for the first time. I vacuum sealed a couple off strip loins and a couple of chicken breasts. Simple Montreal seasoning on the steaks and some SPOG and Italian seasoning on the chicken before sealing. 
Ran them at 145 for 4 hours. A little long for the steaks but it worked out fine. They ended up North of medium but that’s fine with us. These were a hit for sure. I finished all of them in a CI pan with butter and olive oil with a little bit of minced garlic. My wife is the best cook I know and she was over the top impressed with the outcome of this experiment. I got bonus points today for sure. Thanks everyone for your knowledge.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 17, 2021)

Bonus points are always good! Looks great!


----------



## 2Mac (Jan 17, 2021)

Thanks for the likes gentlemen. It’s appreciated


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Jan 17, 2021)

Great job on impressing the other half.    Looks pretty tasty!


----------

